# Houston v. Seattle 5/23/06



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Speaking of getting smushed like a bug...

That is exactly what I am expecting to happen in the Emerald City tonight. The Storm are going to completely humiliate the current version of the Comets, I am afraid. They have had eight months to get this revenge, and they will be more than ready to mix it up and do some damage.

Comets starting the season with three losses is not a good thing. They play Sacramento on Thursday, and they ain't takin' no prisoners, either.

This is not what I expected from this team this year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wrong! Wee will give Seattle a Texas-size beatdown similar to the one we gave them in play-offs last year. 

...and then I woke up. 


Seriously, Tina better bring her A-game tonight. She sucked on Saturday. How in the heck did she miss that easy lay-up? :curse: Also, we need to make our free-throws tonight and go after rebounds.

Btw, Tari is hurt and won't be playing tongiht.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tari Phillips is being held together by duct tape. She had more support items on her body than I have ever seen before. Right calf, left knee, and both arms, I think...ridiculous.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> The Storm are going to completely humiliate the current version of the Comets, I am afraid.


just *believe*, my friend...just *believe*.





Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Wrong! Wee will give Seattle a Texas-size beatdown similar to the one we gave them in play-offs last year.
> 
> ...and then I woke up.
> 
> ...


lol, your dumb.

maybe Christensen can give us some spark off the bench..if she plays.

but..I expect the Comets to show up for this game..win OR lose...WE have too much veteran leadership and experience on OUR team.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

game time.

good shot Canty


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

doesnt look good for HOU
SEA looks ready


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Has coach Van over-extended his stay??


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Dawn!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

We need some stronger inside play.

Canty!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

can we get a damn rebound!!
TT with the 3


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hell no michelle..

Swoopes to Canty!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I like Dominique's aggressive play.

I wanna see more of Mistie

TO Swoopes


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

fkuc!! Why wont Michelle just dunk the damn thing?!? missed a wide open layup


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this should be Michelle's breakout year..
I miss Cynthia.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

It helps to have the last name of "Bird."

nice TO for SEA..

MISTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

BS call.... I like Mistie...she seems more aggressive than Snow


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i hope Mistie doesnt become a career "fouler."


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT I TOLD YALL BOUT RONEEKA!!!!!! (I think i told Cometsbiggestfan)
she Will/Can be one of our threats off the bench....maybe she can give us that extra "umph."...watch out for her.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, Swoopes has some extensive hardware..nice...haha @ the trade rumors.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I wanna see more of Mistie, Dominique, and Roneeka...Dominique needs to attack more often...

Were not getting good possesions<<(that dont sound right)

RONEEKA!!!!!!what i told yall!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn it....Bird

nice hustling Mistie..

wheres the defense in the paint though??

RonEeka!!! "Where you at?"

I told you also or maybe i mentioned in here..Dawn Staley will have to have limited minutes....(they just mentioned that ahwhile ago on Tv) damn Im knowledgeable

i dont even know the damn score...lol


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

the X-Factor---Roneeka Hodges.

They didnt have to say that *ish* about Swoopes being lesbian on Tv again....just talk about the damn game... 
Now they got Lobo talkin' about it..cmon,,just stop.

Michelle with 3rd foul

DAMN!!! stop talkin about it..Coach/Player love affairs

27-25 HOU lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Swoopes there it is!!

damn it..Bird

31-27 HOU lead

Dawn!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

fck!! LAuren with the damn 3

31-30 HOU lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Alright Im back..

Swoopes is flirting with LAuren..lol


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I can't watch the game because I'm at my cousins' house and she doesn't have cable. :curse: Like, who doesn't have cable now?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Janell Burse :drool:

nice shot by TT awhile ago


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I can't watch the game because I'm at my cousins' house and she doesn't have cable. :curse: Like, who doesn't have cable now?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

38-29 HOU lead

TT with her 4th 3 pointer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I Told Yall Houston Was Gonna Show Up..win Or Lose.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont have cable either,, i have dish network, lol.. we cant get cable bcuz we live in the damn "boondocks."


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

STEAL!!!! yess

last shot till halftime!!!! SWOOPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with the easy layup..

40-29 HOU lead at the half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHat I told Yall?!?!? we aint the 4 time champs for nothing


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TT has 15 points with 12 in the 2nd qt.
Tina looks good when sweaty, lol

WHAT I TOLD YALL!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA @ Raven Symone.."Happy 10th Anniversary WNBA" plus she said some other stuff...she gained a ton of weight over the years..she still looks good though, big or small..doesnt really matter


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

my gurl Simone was played great tonight..despite the home loss.
oh..and i cant 4get my girl Nykesha.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Lobo predicts my current fav. player Nykesha to be WNBA MVP
she also predicts Connecticut or Seattle as WNBA champs


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

alright, lets close em out in the 2nd half ladies.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> Lobo predicts my current fav. player Nykesha to be WNBA MVP
> she also predicts Connecticut or Seattle as WNBA champs


Lol!! :laugh:

What do Rebecca know about WNBA champions? 



...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

if Swoopes can half a big 2nd half..we win, bcuz she hasnt erupted on the offensive end yet...especially if the X-Factor"s" perform well...right now the X-factors are Roneeka, Dominique, Mistie and Kostaki...I'll narrow it down to 1 as the season goes through..

damn, Lisa had 27pts and 16reb.
A. Beard with 25pts and 4reb


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Lol!! :laugh:
> 
> What do Rebecca know about WNBA champions?
> 
> ...


i have no idea..lets just hope she's wrong on that one.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

there goal is to stop TT in the 2nd half..
Swoopes, where you at?
Roneeka, where you at?
Dominique, where you at?
TEAM,,,Where you at?
BS call by the refs..foul called on Dom.
another fould committed ..this one its on Dawn
42-32 HOU lead..damn.Bird


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Snow at the FT line
44-32 Hou lead


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with the STRONG move underneath


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

46-34 hou

REbounds??


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Snow to Swoopes underneath..

THANK YOU ANNOUNCER! SHE SAID WHAT IVE BEEN SAYIN' ALL THIS TIME....SNOW HAS TO BE MORE ASSERTIVE UNDERNEATH.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yess


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

SWOOPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

WHAT THE HELL DID I TELL YALL?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

50-34 Hou lead

Timeout called by seattle


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

16pt lead damnit!! i told yall this..we have too much experience and veteran leadership..plus the vets are teaching our "futures" this feels great but its not over


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

52-34!!!!!!!!
Dominique!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

BOW DOWN!
SWOOPES WITH THE BIG A$$ 3!!!
55-34

damn..55-36


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damnit 55-38


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

cmon damnit.. 55-38
Snow has 4 fouls


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Passion, Heart, the willingness to talk to myself in this thread....I am truly a fan of this game



X-Factor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RONEEKA with the BIG A$$ 3!!!!!!!!!!!! 
What I TOLD YALL !!

59-38
nice put back by dawn


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

one thing is for sure..we are commiting some dumba** fouls


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OH SHIZZYYYYY DOMINIQUE
61-39!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the refs callin these dumba** fouls on us.
Bird goes to the line 61-41


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn that was dumb..Dominique cant shoot worth sh**

Seattle is going to get back in this game from the damn FT line


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn..61-44
cmon damn it


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Lauren missed a wide open layup in transition..LOL

Mistie needs to develop a little more...
Nice defense at the end, Comets.

61-44 
--End of 3rdQT--


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

haha..all them little young girls atlkin bout how they idolized the Comets growing up.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

^^young girls as in the young players in the game today..such as Tamika Catchings etc.


still 61-44
4th with 9:40 left


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, only 7 players in the WNBA are still active.

HOU is fuggin up
61-47


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT THE FUFJFDN TT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nice shot


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LALALALALALALALALAL!!

damn, turnover Swoopes...she stepped out of bounds.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LJ with the AIRBALL!!!!!!!

65-47
foul called on Seattle, Dominique goes to the line


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HELL NO!!!!!!
THEY CALLED A DAMN A FOUL ON DOMINIQUE WHEN bird RAN STRAIGHT THROUGH HER!!
bs

65-47


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

snow!!!! HELL YEAH
67-47

--------
turnover Seattle..Houston ball


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

HAHA @ LAurens face!! shes mad


SWOOPES!!! 69-47

Dominique!!!!! 71-47

Snow needs to develop her turnaround Jumper.

TT looks like she is about to cry, lol.
she got hit in the stomach.

73-49


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Dominique!!!!! attacking!!!
75-51


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OH SHIZZZYYYYYYYYY
michelle with the strong move

77-53


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT DID I TELL YALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOK AT THIS BIGG A** LEAD!!!!!! 
77!-53!
You can just call me Mr. KNow it all.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Never Underestimate...you know the rest...although not everybody on this team are champs..but still....Never Underestimate..

It will be sad when TT and Swoopes leave


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Dominating..

KAyte!!!!!!!
79-55


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I know we are up by a lot.. but the refs callin some dumb calls..
79-57


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

They need to put in the X-Factor..RONEEKA!!!
Dominique cant be considered bcuz shes a starter..and shes almost a proven player
80-57


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

so the X-FActors are as of now..Roneeka, Mistie, Kostaki, I think..

Did Mistie lose weight?
dayuumm..Janel Burse is cute.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WE are raping Seattle.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*---Cbobby's game RECAP---*

84-59 COMETS
nice game by Dominique who had 19pts..and also Roneeka who had some pretty big shots.(who I told Cometsbiggestfan her game has improved and will be an impact)
everybody played great though.
Yall can look up the box score on your own.

WHAT DID I TELL YALL?!?!?!?!?
The Comets have too much damn pride to get smushed.
"And then I woke up" ..lol..actually Cometsbiggestfan, you were still sleep..because we hurt em 2day, gurl...

but let me say this..yall mofo's gotta give me some damn credit...i am a true fan of the WNBA..I aint like some of them peeps(guys mostly) out there who are pretty much embarrassed to say they watch the WNBA.....Passion, Heart, the willingness to talk to myself in this thread....I am truly a fan of this damn game, lol.

Go Comets!!!!!!!!!!!
*
---End of Cbobby's game RECAP---*


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Biggest H-town ups to the Cbob!!! Way to help me relive last night's fabu win against the Storm.

I really thought that Seattle team would come out with guns ablazin'...but the Comets definitely have their number.

We will see what happens here in Houston in late June.

Cheers, indeed!!! :cheers:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Whoop! :banana: WoW! The Comets did indeed, give Seattle a Texas size beat down. LMAO!!! :laugh:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Comets unleashed there anger out on the Storm.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Comets unleashed *there* anger out on the Storm.


it's _their_, sweetie...not _there_
don't worry, we all make mistakes.

lol


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> it's _their_, sweetie...not _there_
> don't worry, we all make mistakes.
> 
> lol





Meh!


----------

